# UK Open



## Erik (Nov 11, 2007)

Matyi Kuti (Mátyás) won the UK open with an average of 13.85 in the finals.
Breandon McElhill finished second (14.61) and Rama Temmink finished third (14.80)!
WR's: 2x2 single 2.65 (Ron van Bruchem!!! ) 4x4 single: 46.63, 5x5 single: 1:30.58


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

Wasn't Ron van Bruchem the man that once "cancelled" a 2x2x2 scramble because it was to easy?

I am wondering if 4x4x4 average and 5x5x5 average have also been broken. If you can do 46.63 (single) it shouldn't be that hard to get a sub-59 average.

Congratulations Mátyás, Rama and Ron! (and Breandon, but I have hearded his name before)

I want to see the full results!


----------



## Erik (Nov 11, 2007)

yes that was Ron, and no these are all the WR's


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2007)

The UK NR for BLD was broken again, by the infamous Joey Gouly. It is now 2:27.81.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Joey 
And congratulations to all others too.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

That infamous guy is starting to get famous


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

Mátyás... what is there to say. His average was only in the 1:50s though.


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2007)

Matyas also had a 1:36 5x5 in the same round he broke the WR w/ 1:30.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

Where did you get the results... I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKOpen2007

Refresh the page if you don't see them there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

nope... nothing for me


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

Woops, I needed to refresh the PHP script. It seems safari decided to cache it.


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> That infamous guy is starting to get famous



 I can definitely say, that even though I have been to only two competitions, everyone has made me feel like one of the gang!


----------



## alexc (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, a lot of records broken on the same day!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

Not too many records. Only 4. At worlds there were 7 WRs, plus all of the NR and Continental Records. Granted, the UK Open is a smaller event.


----------



## KConny (Nov 11, 2007)

That 2x2 WR seems strange... guy with 13.17 avg got 3.96 on that scramble. I think that lucky scrambles should be canceld.


----------



## Erik (Nov 11, 2007)

define lucky scrambles...
a scramble with one whole layer correct would be incredible lucky for somone who solves: one layer-CLL but for a pure guimond solver it's useless!
You could say that a lucky scramble is a scramble solvable with less than say 8 moves. But I also saw a scramble with one move for one whole layer and then the diagonal switch. Optimal was 9 moves and still loads of people managed to do 2 seconds on it. 
You have to be very carefull to make regulations for this, maybe 4 moves solves would be bad, but after all the idea of speedcubing is to solve a rubik's cube as fast as possible from a random position. Why should it be 'random but not the easy ones' ? Of course on the other hand we could end up with a 2x2 single WR of 1.5 seconds....


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 11, 2007)

If there were a 'lucky' 3x3x3 scramble in which two complete layers were finished, is it justifiable to cancel the scramble?


----------



## hdskull (Nov 12, 2007)

many ppl did bad on that scramble also, i guess lucky isn't really lucky, after all you have to be able to SEE the easy solution.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 12, 2007)

Are people given the same exact scramble for each round? Like, for round 1, would everyone get the same scramble?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes. The organizer generates 5 scrambles from the WCA scrambler and everyone gets the same 5 scrambles (hopefully ).


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 12, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with easy scrambles. Every position should have the same probability IMHO.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Are people given the same exact scramble for each round? Like, for round 1, would everyone get the same scramble?


Yes, but not everyone in the same group in round 1 gets the same scramble.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

> Yes, but not everyone in the same group in round 1 gets the same scramble.


 
I don't understand. Maybe you mean:

A round can consist of several groups.
Everyone that is in the same group gets the same scrambles for that round.
Not every group gets the same scramble.

(That last part might sound unfair, but it prevents cheating. Also, groups are only used for qualification, not for finals)


----------



## Pedro (Nov 12, 2007)

yep, I think Joey meant that...


----------



## adragast (Nov 12, 2007)

Matyas finished first in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and 3x3 blindfold... it is impossible to win anything if he is participating


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

Did he win 3x3x3_oh? I am guessing Rama won!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=UKOpen2007

Yes he did!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2007)

It's not really impossible for anything. He obviously didn't win the 2x2 or 3x3 at worlds, and his average for the 5x5 was only .5 seconds faster than Rama at the UK Open. He's not invincible, just very, very good.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > Yes, but not everyone in the same group in round 1 gets the same scramble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, That is what I meant.

I think I meant to write:
"Yes, but not every group in the same round gets the same scramble."

That makes sense!


----------



## Rama (Nov 12, 2007)

I was in a dilemma with my first 2x2 solve, I could do the OLL from two angles, if I did it from the other angle I would have a PLL skip and a FL skip... 

I still find it funny that my 2x2 practise solves are also my competition solves.


----------

